# ssh mit dolphin ?

## Christian99

Hallo, ich versuche verzweifelt ssh mit dolphin zu verwenden, schaffe es aber nicht....

ich versuche immer

fish://name@ip:/Verzeichnis

einzugeben, aber da kommt nix. keine passwortabfrage oder so, wie man es erwarten sollte.

entweder bin ich zu doof dafür, oder braucht man bestimmte USE-Flags, oder so?

kann mir da jemand helfen?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## slick

Klappt die ssh/scp Verbindung auf der Console? Manchmal gibts da bereits Fehler die Dolphin selbst nicht anzeigt.

----------

## Christian99

ja, das geht. ist die schreibweise denn so korrekt?

----------

## SvenFischer

vielleicht liegt das an den nicht installierten kioslaves?

Geht den smb oder gehts im konqueror??

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

also entweder hast du dich vertippt, oder du hast die Schreibweise von scp fälschlicherweise auf fish übertragen. Wenn du keinen Port mit angibst, kannst du den Doppelpunkt bei fish weglassen: 

```
fish://user@host/dir
```

 wohingegen du bei der Portangabe den Doppelpunkt logischerweise mit angeben mußt: 

```
fish://user@host:port/dir
```

----------

## py-ro

Und warum fish:// und nicht sftp:// ?

Py

----------

## Christian99

@sven:

kioslaves sind installiert: 

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

samba hab ich net, und konqueror hab ich grad installiert, da gehts.

@polynomial:

das mit der schreibweise wusste ich nicht, aber jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass er automatisch den doppelpunkt rausmacht.

@py-ro:

ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache es geht. tut es mit sftp:// aber auch nicht, zumindest in dolphin. in konqueror gehts.

schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

